# Lepto vaccine dilemma



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Mowgli got his 1st lepto vaccine yesterday morning and 2 hours later had a reaction to it. Suddenly he was yelping in pain at the slightest touch to his coat in the shoulder area (injection site). And then I realized that it was so painful, he was unable to walk and bear weight on it at all! I called teh vet's office and they said he was experiencing a reaction and that his booster in 3 weeks would likely bring on the reaction. I went online and wished I had done my research prior to the shot...apparently many small breeds and especially young neutered males are at risk for moderate to severe reactions to the lepto vaccine and many vets do not insist on that vaccine at all. the sort of inflammatory reaction that Mowgli had is classified as moderate. I haven't spoken to my vet yet and will of course have that discussion with her, but I am questioning the merit of having Mowgli get the booster in 3 weeks. By the way, he is doing better today and is able to walk. Haven't tried touching his shoulder though.

Any thoughts...?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We don't have it much out here. Since low risk vets don't usually do it here from what I've been told.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake had the same reaction. I was so upset but hubby insisted on the booster. He said if he got sick became he didn't have it, it would be worse. They gave us pain meds for the booster but he didn't end up needing it. I will not get it for Ozzy. It was that bad. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think Molly ever got this. Today she went for her annual shots she got Rabies which is good for 3 years now and DHHP. I never heard of lepto unless she got it as a puppy??


----------

